# Infinitives



## Daskolster

Hello. I need some examples of the use of infinitives in daily-use (spoken or written) greek, or examples of those situations in english (or other language as spanish) where infinitives would be used, as writing a to-do list like "buy milk, paint the room (comprar leche, pintar el cuarto)". 

Thanks.


----------



## apmoy70

Unfortunately Modern Greek has lost the infinitive (since the 9th-10th c. AD at least). 
The ancient infinitive is kept in fossilised expressions like Δόξα τῷ Θεῷ (Glory be to God), Εντάξει (Ἐν τάξει = in order, in ordnung, all right/OK) and a few others. 
Modern infinitive is...finite and formed with the subjunctive: να + verb e.g. to buy milk = να αγοράσω γάλα (lit. _that I buy milk_).


----------



## Daskolster

Then, for example, if a write a list, would be like "να αγοράσω γάλα, να βάφω το σπίτι". That's how a native greek would do it? Or just put the verb in the first person present?


----------



## apmoy70

Yes to the former: Ν'αγοράζω γάλα, να βάφω το σπίτι, να οδηγώ αυτοκίνητο etc


----------



## ireney

If writing a list one would a) either go the way you guys are talking about but with everything in the aorist (να αγοράσω γάλα, να βάψω το σπίτι), or be a simple noun in nominative + noun in genitive or something similar (βάψιμο σπιτιού, αγορά τηλεφώνου).

And a small note: both "τω Θεω" and "τάξει" are not infinitives, they are datives.


----------



## apmoy70

ireney said:


> If writing a list one would a) either go the way you guys are talking about but with everything in the aorist (να αγοράσω γάλα, να βάψω το σπίτι), or be a simple noun in nominative + noun in genitive or something similar (βάψιμο σπιτιού, αγορά τηλεφώνου).
> 
> And a small note: both "τω Θεω" and "τάξει" are not infinitives, they are datives.


Yep, one of those embarassing mistakes


----------



## Daskolster

Thank you so much, guys


----------

